# OSS and Cirus Logic CS4206



## fernandel (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi!

Today I try  to use Cirus Logic CS4206 with OSS from ports on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE (amd64).
I did rebuild kernel without sound options.
Sound on KDE 4.11.4 and I use VLC is 100% better than was with default FreeBSD drivers but the problem is because speakers don't work, just headphones and built in microphone doesn't work too. I try external microphone and doesn't work.


```
ossinfo
Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2008/201401191557) (0x00040100) BSD
Platform: FreeBSD/amd64 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #1: Sun Jan 19 10:44:43 EST 2014   
Number of audio devices:        7
Number of audio engines:        11
Number of MIDI devices:         0
Number of mixer devices:        1                                                                                           
                                                                                                                            

Device objects
 0: oss_hdaudio0 Intel HD Audio interrupts=189436 (189436)
    HD Audio controller Intel HD Audio
    Vendor ID    0x80863b56
    Subvendor ID 0x80867270
     Codec  0: Unknown (0x10134206/0x106b5100)

MIDI devices (/dev/midi*)

Mixer devices
 0: High Definition Audio 0x1013420 (Mixer 0 of device object 0)

Audio devices
HD Audio play pcm1                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0  (device index 0)
HD Audio play pcm2                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm1  (device index 1)
HD Audio play pcm3                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm2  (device index 2)
HD Audio play spdifout1           /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdout0  (device index 3)
HD Audio rec rec1                 /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin0  (device index 4)
HD Audio rec rec2                 /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin1  (device index 5)
HD Audio rec spdifin2             /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdin0  (device index 6)

Nodes
  /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_ac3 -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdout0
  /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_multich -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
```


```
cat /dev/sndstat
OSS 4.2 (b 2008/201401191557)BSD (C) 4Front Technologies 1996-2012
Kernel: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #1: Sun Jan 19 10:44:43 EST 2014
    Audio devices:
0: HD Audio play pcm1 (OUTPUT)
1: HD Audio play pcm2 (OUTPUT)
2: HD Audio play pcm3 (OUTPUT)
3: HD Audio play spdifout1 (OUTPUT)
4: HD Audio rec rec1 (INPUT)
5: HD Audio rec rec2 (INPUT)
6: HD Audio rec spdifin2 (INPUT)

MIDI devices:

Mixers:
0: High Definition Audio 0x10134206
```

osstest


```
/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin0 (audio engine 4): HD Audio rec rec1
- Skipping input only device
/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin1 (audio engine 5): HD Audio rec rec2
- Skipping input only device
/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdin0 (audio engine 6): HD Audio rec spdifin2
- Skipping input only device

*** All tests completed OK ***
```

All test completed OK but through speakers (internal) I didn't hear anything.

Please help.
Thank in advance.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 19, 2014)

Have you tried setting a default hardware sound device? Try as root `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1` to see if that helps. In my example, the "1" is the pcm1 device shown by your `cat /dev/sndstat` output.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 19, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Have you tried setting a default hardware sound device? Try as root `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1` to see if that helps. In my example, the "1" is the pcm1 device shown by your `cat /dev/sndstat` output.



I did try:


```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
sysctl: unknown oid 'hw.snd.default_unit': No such file or directory
```

I use OSS from ports not snd_hda
Also

```
sysctl dev.hdaa
sysctl: unknown oid 'dev.hdaa': No such file or directory
```


----------



## trh411 (Jan 19, 2014)

My bad. I missed the part where you removed snd_hda from the kernel. Sorry.

I don't have any experience with audio/oss, but why did your `osstest` command only list the "HD Audio rec" devices and not the "HD Audio play" devices as well? Shouldn't it have listed (i.e., tested) all devices?


----------



## fernandel (Jan 19, 2014)

More info:

```
ossinfo -v3
Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2008/201401191557) (0x00040100) BSD
Platform: FreeBSD/amd64 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #1: Sun Jan 19 10:44:43 EST 2014    

Number of audio devices:        7
Number of audio engines:        11
Number of MIDI devices:         0
Number of mixer devices:        1


Device objects
 0: oss_hdaudio0 Intel HD Audio interrupts=75948 (75948)
    HD Audio controller Intel HD Audio
    Vendor ID    0x80863b56
    Subvendor ID 0x80867270
     Codec  0: Unknown (0x10134206/0x106b5100)

MIDI devices (/dev/midi*)

Mixer devices
 0: High Definition Audio 0x1013420 (Mixer 0 of device object 0)
    Device file /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/mix0, Legacy device /dev/mixer0
    Priority: 10
    Caps: 
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-mx01
    Device priority: 10


Audio devices
HD Audio play pcm1                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0  (device index 0)
    Legacy device /dev/dsp0
    Caps: DUPLEX TRIGGER MMAP 
    Modes: IN/OUT 
      Out engine  1: 0/HD Audio play pcm1
                     Available for use 
      Engine      2: 7/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
      Engine      3: 8/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
      Engine      4: 9/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)                                                                            
                     Available for use                                                                                      
      Engine      5: 10/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
    Input formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
    Output formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-au01
    Related mixer dev: 0
    Sample rate source: 0
    Preferred channel configuration: Not indicated
    Supported number of channels (min - max): 2 - 8
    Native sample rates (min - max): 32000 - 192000 (32000,44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000)
    HW Type: Not indicated.
    Minimum latency: Not indicated

HD Audio play pcm2                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm1  (device index 1)
    Legacy device /dev/dsp1
    Caps: TRIGGER MMAP 
    Modes: OUTPUT 
      Out engine  1: 1/HD Audio play pcm2
                     Available for use 
    Input formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
    Output formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-au02
    Related mixer dev: 0
    Sample rate source: 0
    Preferred channel configuration: Not indicated
    Supported number of channels (min - max): 2 - 2
    Native sample rates (min - max): 32000 - 192000 (32000,44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000)
    HW Type: Not indicated.
    Minimum latency: Not indicated

HD Audio play pcm3                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm2  (device index 2)
    Legacy device /dev/dsp2
    Caps: TRIGGER MMAP 
    Modes: OUTPUT 
      Out engine  1: 2/HD Audio play pcm3
                     Available for use 
    Input formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
    Output formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-au03
    Related mixer dev: 0
    Sample rate source: 0
    Preferred channel configuration: Not indicated
    Supported number of channels (min - max): 2 - 2
    Native sample rates (min - max): 32000 - 192000 (32000,44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000)
    HW Type: Not indicated.
    Minimum latency: Not indicated

HD Audio play spdifout1           /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdout0  (device index 3)
    Legacy device /dev/dsp3
    Caps: TRIGGER MMAP 
    Modes: OUTPUT 
      Out engine  1: 3/HD Audio play spdifout1
                     Available for use 
    Input formats (0x00021410):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_AC3          - AC3 (Dolby Digital) encoded audio
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_SPDIF_RAW    - Raw S/PDIF frames
    Output formats (0x00021410):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_AC3          - AC3 (Dolby Digital) encoded audio
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_SPDIF_RAW    - Raw S/PDIF frames
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-au04
    Related mixer dev: 0
    Sample rate source: 0
    Preferred channel configuration: Not indicated
    Supported number of channels (min - max): 2 - 2
    Native sample rates (min - max): 32000 - 192000 (32000,44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000)
    HW Type: Not indicated.
    Minimum latency: Not indicated

HD Audio rec rec1                 /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin0  (device index 4)
    Legacy device /dev/dsp4
    Caps: DUPLEX TRIGGER MMAP 
    Modes: IN/OUT 
      In engine   1: 4/HD Audio rec rec1
                     Available for use 
      Engine      2: 7/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
      Engine      3: 8/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
      Engine      4: 9/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
      Engine      5: 10/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
    Input formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
    Output formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-au05
    Related mixer dev: 0
    Sample rate source: 0
    Preferred channel configuration: Not indicated
    Supported number of channels (min - max): 2 - 2
    Native sample rates (min - max): 8000 - 96000 (8000,16000,32000,44100,48000,88200,96000)
    HW Type: Not indicated.
    Minimum latency: Not indicated

HD Audio rec rec2                 /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin1  (device index 5)
    Legacy device /dev/dsp5
    Caps: TRIGGER MMAP 
    Modes: INPUT  
      In engine   1: 5/HD Audio rec rec2
                     Available for use 
    Input formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
    Output formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-au06
    Related mixer dev: 0
    Sample rate source: 0
    Preferred channel configuration: Not indicated
    Supported number of channels (min - max): 2 - 2
    Native sample rates (min - max): 8000 - 96000 (8000,16000,32000,44100,48000,88200,96000)
    HW Type: Not indicated.
    Minimum latency: Not indicated

HD Audio rec spdifin2             /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdin0  (device index 6)
    Legacy device /dev/dsp6
    Caps: TRIGGER MMAP 
    Modes: INPUT  
      In engine   1: 6/HD Audio rec spdifin2
                     Available for use 
    Input formats (0x00021410):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_AC3          - AC3 (Dolby Digital) encoded audio
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_SPDIF_RAW    - Raw S/PDIF frames
    Output formats (0x00021410):
      AFMT_S16_LE       - 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_AC3          - AC3 (Dolby Digital) encoded audio
      AFMT_S32_LE       - 32 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_SPDIF_RAW    - Raw S/PDIF frames
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-au07
    Related mixer dev: 0
    Sample rate source: 0
    Preferred channel configuration: Not indicated
    Supported number of channels (min - max): 2 - 2
    Native sample rates (min - max): 32000 - 192000 (32000,44100,48000,96000,192000)
    HW Type: Not indicated.
    Minimum latency: Not indicated


Nodes
  /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_ac3 -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/spdout0
  /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_multich -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
```


```
dmesg | grep oss_hdaudio
oss_hdaudio: HDA codec 0x10134206 not known yet
oss_hdaudio: Balanced I/O not supported
oss_hdaudio: Balanced I/O not supported
oss_hdaudio: Balanced I/O not supported
oss_hdaudio: HDA codec 0x10134206 not known yet
oss_hdaudio0: <Intel HD Audio> mem 0xd0700000-0xd0703fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
```

Looks like that I am not lucky with OSS from ports too.


----------

